# Eastern Betta Society



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all,
For those of you who live anywhere in the Eastern U.S., there is a new IBC chapter called The Eastern Betta Society.
They have a FB page of the same name.
They hold online meetings on Sunday evenings and are planning a Fall Show(fingers crossed).
If interested check out their FB page, dues are $10.00 a year.
Bill


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Looking for locations now. We just met our financial budget for the show.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

We have the show set for Sept. 13th.
Any IBC members who wish to send fish, the info is on the FB page.
Anyone interested in joining EBS, you can do so through the FB page or pm me for info.
As soon as I get a flyer for the public, I will post it on here.
If your not a member of the IBC or EBS and want to drop by for the auctions etc., you are more tham welcome to come and check things out.
Bill


----------

